# Shark Fishing Rig?????



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Hi all,

A Mate and I managed to stumble upon a healthy stock of bull sharks while hunting for Mangrove Jack this morning. While the hookups are exciting the fight didn't last too long on a 20lb FC leader. Busted off 4 times between the 2 of us.

Anyone got any suggestions on the sort of rig I should be sporting to land one of these sharks (around the 1m mark). At the moment I'm thinking steel trace but I'm open to suggestions.

Cheers, Brett.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I use a basic swivel to single strand 38lb wire connected to a 4/0 octopus hook with a mullet on it. Works real well for me.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Bretto,

I actually do OK without wire, though that is more luck than good management.

trevor


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. Ended up going with 20lb power pro, bimini twist + slim beauty to 60lb fluro to a 60lb nylon coated steel trace with the 4/0 octopus hook. Livey didn't get touched, as is always the case when I try and raise the stakes.

Absolutely exhausted after the day and nothing tangible to show for it. Got up at the crack of dawn to help Ryno87 bag his first wild bass (mission accomplished - It was a nice bass too). Nailed my first bass on a surface lure. Pulled up stumps at 9am, home by 10am for a bite to eat, then out to the salt to meet up with some other mates to nail my first shark from a yak. Amongst the hoard of little rat bream, I only got one decent hit and it hit the wrong rod. Bit straight through 10lb leader. I'm thinking estuary cod as there are a few around there. Touch of the sun and some mild dehydration. Ready for bed. Don't particularly want to go to work tomorrow.

Probably going to head back down there next week to try again. I'll be taking the Revo next time though. Paddling is overrated.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

BrettoQLD said:


> ..... Paddling is overrated.


No it's not. It's the meaning of life, whether you catch anything or not. Just being out there, in that environment, is priceless.

Trevor


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

kayakone said:


> BrettoQLD said:
> 
> 
> > ..... Paddling is overrated.
> ...


I meant just the act of paddling. I'm so used to the hobie mirage drive now. Paddling anymore than 500m and i'm over it.

EDIT: Perhaps I should qualify that further. Paddling anymore than 500m in a Nemo and I'm over it.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

What would be better? Single strand wire? Nylon coated 7 strand wire? What would be an appropriate strength?


----------



## youthenasia (Sep 24, 2010)

I've been using a 5-gang of 4/0 Tru-Turn hooks. Because the tru-turns aren't for ganging, i've opened the eyes and put barrel swivels on to connect the hooks together. The pilly or slab of mullet is baited on the bottom four hooks, leaving the top hook (which is attached to the leader) bait free. This ensures the shark will not bite through the leader, as it generally gets hooked on the bottom 3 hooks. I've been using 20lb FC leader, which would usually suffer a bit of abrasion after a sustained shark fight, but hasn't let go yet. This also allows you to easily and simply attach a running sinker along the leader. Just my two cents.

Cheers,
Youth


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

How do sharks release, will they happily swim away or are they buggered?


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

CAV said:


> also you have big balls my friend....
> wanting to catch sharks on a yak, dunno if thats such a good idea, they are enough of a handful in a boat let alone a yak, not something i'd happily do


We're not talking monster sharks here, just estuary bullies and whalers around the 1.5m mark. Surprisingly I'm no longer phased by them when I know they are there. Its thrilling and very very boring at the same time (Not a fan using bait). So I wouldn't say its necessarily a case of big balls. The risk is quite manageable in the right environment (having more than one person helps). Its something I'd never contemplate doing at Double Island Point though.

We only picked up one on the last trip. Unfortunately I didn't hook it. Still yet to actually land one. 0 from 3 hook-ups. Yet to have one hit a wire set-up. All 3 lost were on FC.


----------



## Fritz (Feb 8, 2012)

While fishing for sharks competitively from the shore I used to use a short bit trace that I made up with some Nylon coated wire. It worked very well but did get some fish droped due to them biting on to the wire and when presure was aplied the nylon coating would slip down to the hook and get jamed betwee the teeth. After that I changed to single strand wire like the one Halco make. But I would rather use the one from Knot to Kinky.


----------

